# Girl Looking for a Guy in NYC



## PanicAttackJack (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi, I don't really know how to start this but I'll give it a shot. I'm 28, a Gemini , and I live in NYC. I am intelligent, sweet,with a sarcastic sense of humor, and I HATE mind games. I'll always tell it to you straight.
I would like to explore the city and try some things new things, although I like staying in and chilling sometimes too. I love movies, computers, reading, and the paranormal, but I just want someone to get out there with.
I am open to either dating or being friends (just tell me what you're looking for when you reply). I am single, no kids. I don't drink so the bar scene is not for me. 

I am looking for a guy 18-35, single, not creapy or just looking for sex. Someone who doesn't do drugs that includes weed and preferable doesn't drink or doesn't drink very often. I hope you are nice and sweet and live either in the city or really close by (I don't want to do the long distance thing)

So PM me and feel free to ask me any questions. I have Yahoo chat so send your screen name if yo have one. 

:thanks


----------



## Consolous (Sep 10, 2012)

If you go to miami, send me a message!


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

:O


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Quick, someone make a social anxiety dating site, and rake in the millions!


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Argh, don't necro-post people - This thread is 4 years old and the user in all likelihood is not on here anymore.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Why does it seem that brand new users either necro-bump or start up a thread about the exact same subject discussed a week ago?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

komorikun said:


> Why does it seem that brand new users either necro-bump or start up a thread about the exact same subject discussed a week ago?


 It's usually because the user did a google search on the topic, got a result from this site and signed up based on that.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

coldmorning said:


> It's usually because the user did a google search on the topic, got a result from this site and signed up based on that.


Ah interesting. Weird someone would sign up just to make a couple posts.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I see this thread already inspired the other similar thread in this section.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

A girl searching for a guy to dat on here

It's opposite day:yay


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Rich19 said:


> A girl posting she is searching for a guy to date
> 
> It's opposite day:yay


Fixed


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

i liked it the way it was:cry


----------

